# New film about DP



## Marmalade (Dec 18, 2016)

http://www.talkhouse.com/the-time-i-thought-i-had-died-and-was-in-hell-and-how-i-came-back/


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

That was interesting, thanks. I'd like to see her work, and the film looks good.


----------



## luctor et emergo (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Marmalade (Dec 18, 2016)

This also looks interesting http://m.imdb.com/title/tt6640920/plotsummary?ref_=m_tt_ov_pl


----------

